# Guys, would you take male birth control pills?



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

*Would you take male birth control pills, provided that they are as safe and effective as those for women? (only guys)*


----------



## Lawless Land (Jul 10, 2012)

if they made it and it worked why not?


----------



## abrett44 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep, as long as there were no serious side-effects.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

What if they had the typical side effects female birth control pills do on women, for instance moodiness, perhaps modest weight gain, etc, etc


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd have to heavily research them first. I'd guess these pills would attack the sperm production, which would worry me since who's to say it could go wrong and sterilize? 

But I'd probably just sick to condoms.


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Sure, why not?

(But it'd be hard convincing me that I need to keep from getting my boyfriend pregnant.)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> *Would you take male birth control pills, provided that they are as safe and effective as those for women? (only guys)*


Sure, beats the heck out of getting snipped (something my wife is pestering me to do).


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Not if they have as severe side affects as those for women. 

But sure, if it came down to either me or the girl using them, then it's just as fair that I take them.

Would definitly prefer condoms though.


----------



## Jane the Ripper (Mar 19, 2013)

Now there will be no excuse for accidental pregnancies on both parts


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

Eos_Machai said:


> Not if they have as severe side affects as those for women.
> 
> But sure, if it came down to either me or the girl using them, then it's just as fair that I take them.
> 
> Would definitly prefer condoms though.


Yeah, I never understood why people would use birth control pills/injections when they have such horrid side effect. You're more likely to get in a car wreck than have a condom break. Plus, condoms protect against STIs, BC pills/injections don't.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

KilljoyKoala said:


> Yeah, I never understood why people would use birth control pills/injections when they have such horrid side effect. You're more likely to get in a car wreck than have a condom break. Plus, condoms protect against STIs, BC pills/injections don't.


I suppose the only advantage with it is that women can control when to have their periods. 

But there's many side effects: depression, head eaches, weight gains, thrombus, breast cancer, mood swings, irration, genital problems and reduced lust. And that's only for the women. Even very small doses of EE2 in rivers and lakes destroys the environment and sterilizes fish. The estimated environmental cost is 46 billion dolllars (!), and that's just in England and Wales. 

Would we have prescribed drugs to half the male population that caused sexual problems and reduced lust? Obviously not. Would we have proscribed it to 15 year old boys like it was candy? Never. 

We talk about the right to chose but we (including doctors) rarely talk about other alternatives than pills, and condoms. But there's alternatives. Pessaries for example. But also fertility computers, such as Pearly. Put it in the mouth every morning and it will give a green, yellow or red signal. Green means 99.3% safe (that is more safe than pills). German engineering at it's best!

So fuck the drug industry and buy a Pearly instead.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

KilljoyKoala said:


> Yeah, I never understood why people would use birth control pills/injections when they have such horrid side effect. You're more likely to get in a car wreck than have a condom break. Plus, condoms protect against STIs, BC pills/injections don't.



Because condoms are like wearing socks in the shower, not to mention some people are sensitive to latex.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I would trust myself more than others, so yes.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

Eos_Machai said:


> I suppose the only advantage with it is that women can control when to have their periods.
> 
> But there's many side effects: depression, head eaches, weight gains, thrombus, breast cancer, mood swings, irration, genital problems and reduced lust. And that's only for the women. Even very small doses of EE2 in rivers and lakes destroys the environment and sterilizes fish. The estimated environmental cost is 46 billion dolllars (!), and that's just in England and Wales.
> 
> ...


I have similar thoughts on the pill. People glorify the the pill, talk about how awesome the right to choose is, but in my opinion they're just feeding money to the drug companies and causing unnecessary health risks. A friend of a friend of mine took the pill for less than half a year and didn't get her period for 3 years or so. It's not healthy. 
The Pearly thing is expensive. You can get a pee stick to see when you're ovulating at the dollar store and wear a condom for extra protection. Codoms are slightly above 98% effective, and I think the only real reason they aren't popular is because they hinder male pleasure and keep a barrier between bodies. This is, of course, aside from the fact that birth control pills seem to be pushed more than condoms. I'm happy to say where I live, anyone under 21 (I believe, maybe it was 18) can go to the local high school and get a bag of condoms and lube, which I think is a good idea. My friend comes back with about 30 different kinds of condoms and lube packets when he goes there.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Because condoms are like wearing socks in the shower, not to mention some people are sensitive to latex.


There's like 5 latex alternatives.
Vinyl, Polyerathane (sp?,) various animal skins and Nitrile. And those are just what comes off the top of my head. 

Anyhow, I understand that condoms don't feel as awesome as no condoms. You really think your partner should have to suffer and take medication with nasty side effects because you don't want to wear a condom?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

KilljoyKoala said:


> There's like 5 latex alternatives.
> Vinyl, Polyerathane (sp?,) various animal skins and Nitrile. And those are just what comes off the top of my head.
> 
> Anyhow, I understand that condoms don't feel as awesome as no condoms. You really think your partner should have to suffer and take medication with nasty side effects because you don't want to wear a condom?


She doesn't like condoms either. So yes.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

As i said in the post, if they were safe as the ones for women.
But I'm seeing people noticed that the ones for women are not as safe.

Side effects of contraceptives are only for one month. Some women do take badly contraceptives but in reality, it's minority of women.
I am personally on pills. I didn't have any of them side effects. 
People prone to depression are not allowed to take birth control pills. If you don't have problems with depression, this side effect shouldn't appear.
For the rest of possible side effects, only first month until your body adapts. And it's very individual. I didn't have them at all. Only felt a bit more tired within the first month.

Later on, I do acknowledge that birth control pills for men wouldn't have the same side-effects. They couldn't cuz them would involve male hormones.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a proven birth control method. It's called my face. I'm doomed to never procreate.

Self-deprecating INFP away.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

The relationship I'm in,
I probably won't need them 

But I'd make sure they were tested to be safe over the long run,
And take them with pleasure!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

My human sexuality professor just returned from a conference and informed us that the "pill" has slowly become ineffective. It has a 90% success rate now, which is very low for a "sure" thing; even the day after pill has the same effectiveness. The male pill has been in works since 2002, but they still cant seem to perfect it, so I don't see it happening.

Just now, there is a large push for IUDs, because a particular company has proven theirs to be 99% effective, and, they can be removed with the body returning back to normal with zero hormone issues. Many foundations have invested money in this company to provide it free for the low income people. 

If in need for a more sure birth control, you should look into IUDs.


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

Condoms are fine... I don't like taking pills. I don't even take aspirin/tylenol, have never been on any prescription pill. I don't see how birth control wouldn't have side effects...women's birth control has a lot of side effects.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd rather take death control pills.

Oh wait, I already do. Sort of.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sure, and they'll be a lot more simplistic for men compared to those for women, so they should be much safer.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I already do. It's called "not getting laid"


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends, do they make me high?


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Depends on the side-effects.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Pom87 said:


> Depends, do they make me high?


Smoke weed


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Smoke weed


I prefer hash.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Pom87 said:


> I prefer hash.


It's more efficient I'd say


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> It's more efficient I'd say


I concur.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> *Would you take male birth control pills, provided that they are as safe and effective as those for women? (only guys)*


No, I wouldn't. Unless I could get pregnant. Then I would. But then I would be a woman. And spend all day playing with my boobs. Or a man who could get pregnant but no boobs. I will be a freak of nature. Maybe I can charge people to come and see me. They could keep me in a cage. Sort of the one I've created in my mind already.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Vasectomy FTMFW. That is all.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Hell no.


----------

